# Weekly Competition 2015-41



## Mike Hughey (Oct 7, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R U2 F' U R2 U' F' U2
*2. *U R F' R U2 F2 U' R' U
*3. *F2 R U2 F R' U2 R2 F2 R'
*4. *U2 F2 R U' F2 R2 F' R2
*5. *F2 R F' U' R' F2 U F R2 U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 L2 B2 U B2 F2 D' L2 R2 U' F2 L' B2 R' F2 D' F D U2 B2 U'
*2. *B2 R' D B2 U L' B2 U L D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F' B2 D2 F
*3. *F R2 U2 B' R2 B R2 F2 D2 B' R2 D R' B2 D2 L2 F' R' D2 U R2
*4. *L2 D2 B D2 L2 R2 B R2 F2 R2 F2 L D B' R D' B2 D2 U2 R' D
*5. *B2 D' R2 L F D F B2 L B' L D2 B2 L' F2 R B2 R' F2 B2 D2

*4x4x4*
*1. *F' D R2 B2 Rw R2 Fw F L Rw2 F2 Uw' Fw U' B F R Uw' F D Uw' L B2 D' B Fw' F' L U B2 L' Fw' D Uw U B Fw' Uw2 B F'
*2. *B2 Rw Uw2 L F2 Uw U2 L2 Rw F2 R2 B' R' Uw Rw2 Fw L2 R' Uw2 Fw' F' L' U B' Fw2 R' Uw L2 Uw2 Rw' B2 Fw2 Uw2 L' Rw2 R' Fw U' Fw2 Uw2
*3. *L' F2 R' D L' Rw D' Uw B Fw Rw D2 Uw2 U2 F' L' Rw' Fw' F D' Uw Rw' B2 Fw F' U' R F L2 R' Fw' Uw2 Rw' Uw' B' R' Uw2 B2 F' U
*4. *Rw F D' F L Fw' R2 Fw' R2 D2 Fw' F2 L Fw L2 B U R D' L2 U' R B' F' Rw Fw F Uw R' Fw L' Rw2 R F2 R' F D B' Fw' Uw'
*5. *B Fw' F2 U R2 Uw U' Fw' R2 B2 F2 Rw2 Uw' Fw' Uw' B U' Rw2 D2 L2 Rw D2 Uw2 R' B2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 U R Uw' R2 B F2 R D2 B L2 F D

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw' L2 R' Fw2 D' Bw L2 Bw' Dw2 L2 R F' Rw' Dw' Fw L' R Dw2 B Bw Rw F L2 Rw U' Lw' R F' Lw Dw' L' Dw2 F2 L2 Fw Rw Fw' Rw' Dw' F' Rw' Dw' B2 Fw2 Dw' Fw' R' Bw Fw2 D U2 R' D2 B2 D' L Lw2 R2 B2 Fw
*2. *Fw2 Uw' Rw' R' B' Fw' D Dw' F Uw2 Lw2 R2 Dw' Lw2 R Uw' F Uw2 L2 Lw2 B' D2 Dw Bw' Fw2 D2 Lw U B Lw B' R D' U R' F R2 Fw' L Fw' F' Lw D Dw2 U2 B2 Bw' F R' D L Lw' Fw F R' Fw' D2 Dw' Uw' U2
*3. *Bw Fw2 L' D2 Lw2 D Lw R Fw D Uw U2 B2 Dw' R2 F' Dw2 Uw F2 D2 Uw U2 B D' B' Bw Fw2 Dw L2 D' B' Lw2 Rw2 F Uw U L2 D2 U Lw2 Uw2 U' Lw2 Dw F2 Uw Fw' R' Fw' F D Uw Rw' Fw2 D U B2 Bw Dw B'
*4. *Bw2 Fw' Rw2 Bw' F Rw2 B' F2 Dw2 Uw' Fw' F' Dw Fw' Uw L' Rw R2 Fw' U B2 Bw2 F D Bw Uw' L' Bw Dw' L' Lw2 R D R Dw' L' Lw' Rw2 D2 Lw' B' Lw2 D2 U Fw2 Dw Rw B D2 Dw' B2 D2 Uw' R Uw' L' Fw' L2 Uw2 Fw2
*5. *B Lw2 Bw2 Uw' F' Dw' U L2 Dw' B Fw Uw2 F' Rw2 B U B' D' Fw' F' D Uw2 Bw' Rw' B Bw' L B' Bw F2 Lw2 Dw L' Fw' F2 L2 Bw2 F2 L' D2 Dw2 Uw Lw' Uw2 L Lw Uw' Fw F U R2 B' Lw Rw U' Lw Uw' Lw2 D2 F'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2L D2 3F U' 3F2 F' D' 2D 2U 2R 2F2 U2 F' 2R2 3U2 2L 3R' D R2 2F U R2 2U 2R R' 2B' 3F2 2F2 F 2U U' 2R2 2U2 2R2 D' 2U B 2F R2 2D2 3U' R2 2F2 2D 3U 2U2 3F2 2R' 2D' 2B' 3R 2R' R 3F2 F 3R' 2F 2L2 2R 2B 2D' 3R2 D 2F2 2L2 D' B' 2B 3F 2F2
*2. *3R' 2U2 2R U' 2B 3F2 2D' 3R' R 2F' D' B2 2B2 2D2 3R 2U' 3R F 2L D' R' B2 2B' 2L' 2U2 2B U 2R2 3F2 L D 2R' D' 2R' 2F' D 2B F 2U' 3F 2R' 3F 2D2 2U' 3R R B 3R2 B 2R2 2B 2D2 2U2 F' 2R U' 3F' 2U' L' 3U U2 3F2 2D' B' 2B' D2 2D2 2L' 2D' R
*3. *3R2 3F2 2F' R 2D R' B2 2R' 2D U' L 2F 3U' 2F D2 L2 F2 2R2 B' 2L' 3F' 3U' 3F 2L2 3U' B2 3F 2F' D 3U 2F2 R 2U U' 2F2 2D2 2U' 3F' 3R U 2L' 3R2 B2 3F2 2F' D' 2U' F U' B 2U B' 2U' 2R' B2 2L' 2R' D 3F2 D 2D2 B2 2F 2R B L 2B F2 L2 D'
*4. *2F' 3R2 F 2U2 3R D B2 2R2 B 2L' 2F' L2 2U 2B 2R2 B 3F2 2F' D 2B L2 2R' B2 3U 2R U 2F2 R2 F2 2U L2 2L 2F' U 3R 2R' D' U' 2L' 2B L' R 2U' 2B' R 2F' L B2 2L2 3R2 D 2U' B2 2F2 R' U2 F2 2L' B' 3F2 2F2 U2 B 2F' L2 2L 3U' U' 3R2 2R'
*5. *3F' L' 3R2 2B 2F 2U' L' 3R' 2D 2F2 2D 2R2 3U' L' 2D' 3U' 2F' 3U R' D2 U2 L' 2B2 2F2 L' 2R' 2U' B2 2B2 3F 2D2 2F2 2L' F2 2R 2B' F 3R2 2R' D2 2D U' 2R 2B L2 F' 2D2 3U2 L2 F D2 3R2 2R D2 3U' 2L2 2B L' 2R2 2U' 2L' 2B U2 L' 3F' 3R' D' 2U2 F2 L

*7x7x7*
*1. *B F2 3L R' D 2F R2 B 2D 3D 2L2 3R2 3F 3U' 3R2 R 2U2 2B2 3F 2L2 B' 2B' 3R 2R 2B F' R' 2D 2U 3B' F 3R 2F 3L' 2R B' 2B2 2F2 F2 L 2B 3U R2 3B' F2 2U 3B2 3R' 3D' 3F L2 3L' 3F 3R' R2 2D2 3D' 3L B D' 2D' 3U 2U2 B' 2R' 3U' U2 3F 2D2 3D U' 2L' 3U' 2L 2U' L' 2L2 3R 2R F2 3U2 3F 2D2 L' 2L' U' F' 2L 3F2 3L2 R2 2D2 3B' F' 2L 3D B L2 3B R2
*2. *L' U B' 2B2 F' 2D2 2L U2 3L2 2R U' 2F2 3D2 3U2 U' L2 2L2 2R2 R 3D2 2U' F2 3L' 3R 3U 2L R2 2F F' 3U' 2U 3B2 3L 3U 3F' 3D' F' D' U 2B' D' 3L' F' 2L 2F' 2D L 2F F' D L2 U2 2F' D2 2U 2L' 2B' 3D F2 U R' 2U 2B 2F' 2R 2B' 3D' 3F 3R 2B' 2U2 F U2 3L B2 3L' 3U' 3L' 3U' 2U' L2 3L' 3R2 2D R F2 2L 3L2 3R' 3F 3U' 2L 2U' 3F' 2F2 3R 2U 3B' 2L 2R2
*3. *3R2 R' D 2B 2F' 2L' 2R 2U2 L D 2D 3D2 B 2F' F' D' L' B2 3L R 2U2 2B' 3F2 R2 3U' 2U' 2B L 2L2 3R B2 2B 3B' 3F 2F2 F' 2R2 2U2 R2 B 3D2 3U2 2L 3L 2B 2R D2 2D 2L 2U' U' 3F' 3R 3B2 3L2 F' 2U 2B 3F 3D2 3F2 2F2 3R2 2R U2 2L 2D2 3D 3U 2U U2 L 2L 3B2 2D2 2F 2L 3R 3D2 3U' U2 2L2 3F 2L R F' 2U2 3F 3R2 D 2L 2R2 2D' 2U F 2L F2 L' 2B 3L'
*4. *B' F' D2 U2 3L2 2D' 3L' 3R2 3F' D L F' D2 2D' L' 3U2 2B L' 3B 2R2 3U 2B 2F 3U2 3B 2F D 3U 2L2 F2 2U 2L' D 2R2 D2 2L' 3U F2 2R 2U' 2B' D 2B U B' D' R' D 3R2 3U F' 3R B2 3F' 2D 2U 3L D2 L' 3U' 2U' L 2L2 R' 3B' F2 D' 3D 3U 3B' 3U' 2U2 2L' B2 2F R2 2D2 2U' 3L2 3F 2F' R2 2F2 2L2 R2 B2 2U' 3L 3R2 R 3D 2U' L 2R' 2B2 3D2 2U' B2 3L2 3F2
*5. *3L B2 2F' 3L2 F 3U 2L 3D2 2B' 2R2 2F 3R' 2B' R' B2 2U 2L' 3R' R2 B' 2R' 2F R 2B 3B2 2F' D L' 3L2 3R 2B 2R' 3B2 3F' 2F2 F R' 2F 2R 2F U2 3B 3L 2R 2B 2F2 2U' 2B' 3F2 L' 3B' F2 D2 B' 2L 3L 3R' 2D' 2U' 3R 2D 3L' 2B' 3R 3D 3L2 3D 3L D' B' 3L U' 3B2 3R' 3U' 3L2 3R2 D' 2U' 3F2 3R B2 2F2 2L2 3L2 3R2 2F 3L2 2D 3F 2R' 3B 2F2 L2 3U2 B2 L 2U2 R 2B2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' R' F R' U F' U' F' R
*2. *F' U2 R2 U R' U2 R' U2 R2 U'
*3. *R2 U2 F R U' F2 U' F R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R2 D2 B F2 R2 F L2 U2 B' D2 U' B F' R' B' R' D' L2 B2 L'
*2. *B' R2 F U R' L2 F2 B2 U' F2 R F2 R D2 F2 U2 B2 R D2 R2
*3. *R' F D F U' R D' L' D' F' L2 B' R2 F' D2 B2 L2 U2 F U2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D F2 R2 Uw' U B2 D2 U F' Rw2 Uw2 Fw F2 D' B D' Uw2 F' R' U L2 Rw' D2 R B' L D B Uw' R B' Fw' F' L2 Rw' Uw R Uw2 U2 L
*2. *L2 Rw R B' Uw R' Uw2 Rw Fw' F2 Rw B' L D2 Rw2 Fw L Fw2 Rw2 D' L D2 R2 U2 R D L R' B2 Fw' F R' Uw U R' Fw' L' R Fw D
*3. *Rw' Uw' Rw R B2 Fw D2 Fw2 Rw R' F L2 Uw Rw' D Rw Fw' L' Rw R Fw Uw B Fw' D' B L2 R' D' F Uw2 L' U2 B2 D' U R2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *F D2 Lw D2 Rw2 Fw D Dw2 B' Bw2 Fw' F2 L' R2 F Dw' Bw D L' Lw2 Rw Fw L Rw' U2 R F' U2 Rw2 D' U' B Lw' B2 Rw B' F' Dw' Bw2 R' Bw Uw' L' U2 B2 Bw' Rw2 F2 Rw2 R Uw Rw Fw Uw' B' Bw' D2 U2 R' D2
*2. *Bw Fw2 F' L Rw R' D Uw' U' Rw D U2 L2 R U' R2 F Dw L' Fw2 Lw2 R2 Fw' L' Rw Uw' U' Lw D' Uw' Fw R2 B' Lw B2 Rw' B F' U2 R2 D Lw2 D' Fw2 Dw2 F2 D' Dw Fw' F2 L' Dw2 L2 Lw' Bw' U2 Bw2 Fw F' Lw
*3. *U' B2 L' Bw' Dw' Uw Fw Lw F' Rw2 B2 D U2 Rw' D' Dw2 U Rw D2 Dw2 Fw U L2 Lw2 R' D U2 Lw' F Uw2 L' D' F2 Uw2 L' Lw R' U' L' D U L B2 Bw Fw R2 B Lw' R U R2 Uw F R B2 Fw D Dw Bw Rw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *L B' L 3F 2F2 F' L F U' 2L D2 L2 2B 3F' 3R2 D' 3F2 D' U 2L' D' 2D L' 3U2 R F2 L 3R' 3F' 2D2 R' D' 2R' 3U' R B' 2U' 2R' 2F U 3F2 D' 2B R2 2F' F' L' 3R2 2R' 3F' D' 2D L 2L' 2B' 3F' D' 2F 2D2 3F' R2 3F F D 2D 3U2 B D 3R2 U

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3L' 3U' 2B F2 3L' D F' 2U L' 2L 3R2 2U2 L 2D' 2L 3L' U' 3B F L' B' 2U2 3B2 3F 2R2 3B 3F2 F 3D 3B' 3L2 3F2 2F2 D 2R' D2 3U2 2F2 L2 3R2 U2 3F' 3D2 2U' U 3B2 R2 D' 3R2 F 2D' 3U2 3L R 2F' 3R2 B' L' F2 2L2 3R2 3B2 2U 3B' 2L 3D' 2R B2 3B' R' 3B' U 2L' 3F2 2L 2R R 2U2 3B2 2D2 3U2 2F2 D' B 2B' 3F 3U' 2L' 2R' U 2L' R2 F' D2 3U' B' 3D' U' 2B2 2U'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R' U2 L U2 B2 L F2 D2 R2 D2 U B D2 U2 F R2 U' L' U R
*2. *R' D2 U2 R' D2 U2 B2 U2 L' D2 R' D R' D' L' B' R' F' D' B2 R'
*3. *D2 B' F2 L2 U2 B2 F' U2 R2 U' L R B2 U' L F2 L U2
*4. *U R2 D F2 U2 F2 U F2 U' L2 U B' F R' F L D B2 R2 F' L'
*5. *L' B2 R2 U2 B2 L' B2 L D2 R2 F' D2 L D2 B' R' B D' L'
*6. *D2 L2 F2 R2 B' D2 B2 L2 U2 F' R2 D U2 B2 D' R B' D2 U' L' D'
*7. *D R2 F2 L2 R2 D L2 D2 B2 U' L2 B' L U F2 U R D F' D R
*8. *F2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 U2 R' B2 R' D' U2 F' D B
*9. *L2 D2 U2 F' D2 L2 B R2 U2 B2 F' U B F2 R2 B' R' F L2 U B2
*10. *F D2 B' F' U2 B' L2 D2 L' D U R' B2 L B L2 D U'
*11. *U' R L' U2 R F2 U F U B' R2 D2 R F2 D2 R2 U2 R' U2 B2 L2
*12. *R F B2 U' R2 L' U' R2 D B U2 R2 F2 R2 F' R2 L2 F R2 D2
*13. *B2 U2 F2 R D2 R' F2 L F2 L' R D' L' F' D B2 F2 L' D2 R2
*14. *U2 B2 D' U L2 F2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 R D2 R' B' R B' U R' B' U
*15. *B2 U2 B U2 L2 B' U2 B U2 F2 L2 D' F' D F2 U B' R D' L2 U
*16. *B U D R' B2 D L' U2 L' F U R2 D' F2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 U B2
*17. *D2 B2 D' U2 L2 U R2 B2 U' L2 U2 L F' D' F R U2 F' R2 B2 F
*18. *F U2 F2 L2 F U2 B R2 B' D2 R B' R2 D' L D' B' L U'
*19. *L U R D' L' F' L U' B2 R' U2 F' D2 B' D2 R2 D2 L2 F' R2 B2
*20. *F B U B U R' F' U B' L D2 R2 U2 B2 L' U2 L U2 B2 L2
*21. *D F2 D' L2 U' L2 U R2 U2 F2 L2 R B R D L F' L' R D2 L2
*22. *D2 B' R2 B D2 B F2 U2 F2 D2 L' F L2 F2 U2 L R' B' L2 D' F'
*23. *B L2 D2 U2 B L2 D2 U2 F' U2 B2 R U B' D B2 R D2 F L' B
*24. *U L2 F2 U' F2 D F2 U B2 D2 F2 R B' D2 U2 F2 U' B' D U2 F
*25. *U2 B' L2 B' L2 D2 F' L2 B F2 D2 U' F U2 R2 F2 R' F' L' R' F'
*26. *R2 D' B2 U2 F2 D' U2 B2 D' F2 R2 B' L2 U2 L U2 B2 F R U2 F
*27. *B2 U2 R D2 L F2 U2 R' D2 L D' F R F2 R' B U R U2 R'
*28. *B2 U2 B2 U2 R' F2 U2 L' R' F2 R' F L2 B U' F R' B U2 L2 R'
*29. *L2 D2 F' R2 D' F R F' U2 D2 R2 F' D2 F U2 R2 D2
*30. *U B2 U B2 F2 U R2 U' L2 U B2 L' D' L2 B' L' D R' F2 D' F
*31. *F2 U' L2 U L2 R2 D' U2 B2 D F' L' U' F' R' U' B' D2 U' R
*32. *D2 F2 D' R2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 F R' D' F' R' B D2 L2 F2 D
*33. *B2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 F D B' R' B' R' F U2 L2 D
*34. *D2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 L2 U L2 D2 F D U' B2 D2 U L B L2 R'
*35. *U2 B U L2 D B2 R' B2 U' F' B2 D' F2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 L2
*36. *L2 D' F L2 U' R D2 L' U' L2 U F2 L2 U' B2 R2 U' D' R2
*37. *L2 D2 F U2 B L2 B2 U2 L2 B' U2 L' D' R D2 R2 B' D R' D' R2
*38. *D' L2 R2 U R2 D L2 F2 D2 R2 U R B2 D U L R' D' B R' F'
*39. *F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B' D2 F R2 F2 R U L' D' U' F' L2 R2 D' R'
*40. *B2 U' F2 R2 D R2 U F2 D F' L B' U' F2 R F D F R'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 B' L2 R2 B' L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 B R D' L F U L' R' B L U2
*2. *L2 R U2 L D2 B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R' B L' B' U' F' L' F' L'
*3. *F2 U2 F L2 B D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R' U2 F L2 D' R U2 L D' F2
*4. *B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 U F2 U B2 L F2 L2 D B U L' F R2 B2
*5. *U2 R' B R' F2 B' R B2 D L' F2 U2 R2 F B2 U2 D2 F' U2 B' R2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D B2 D2 U' F2 L2 D L2 R2 D F R U' L U B D' U L F D
*2. *U2 F B2 U R2 F2 U2 B R' U2 D B2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 D2
*3. *L2 U2 B R2 U2 B' D2 F' L2 B L' D R D' B R2 F' D R B2 R
*4. *U2 F2 L2 D R2 D L2 R2 U' L2 B2 F L D B L' U R' U B2
*5. *R D F' B D' R B' U2 L B' U B2 D' L2 U' L2 F2 D R2 B2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 B2 F2 R' D2 L2 D2 R F' U' R2 U B' R U R2 B2 F
*2. *F U2 B L2 B R2 D2 F U2 F D' L D' F D B' R2 F' R2 D' R
*3. *U2 R2 D2 F D R U' F' R L2 F' R2 F R2 U2 B U2 F U2 B
*4. *B2 F2 U R2 D2 U R2 U R2 F' D2 F D2 U L' B' U F2 R2
*5. *U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 U B' U B2 L B' U' F L B U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U2 R2 B2 R U L' F2 D' L U2 B2 R' D2 R' F2 D2 L' D2 L2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U2 F U' F' R U' R2 F
*3. *F2 D' R2 D' B2 D U L2 U' R' F2 L' D' L B' U2 F L2
*4. *R F' R' B' Uw2 B' Fw R' F' L U' Fw' L2 Rw' Fw' F U' B2 Fw L2 R F' U' L2 Rw R' Fw2 Rw' Uw' U2 Rw2 R Uw2 R F2 Uw R Fw U F'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R F2 U' F2 U' R U F' R'
*3. *B2 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 D' R2 U L2 D' R U' F L' B R' F L' B2 R
*4. *U' F R D2 U Fw' D' U2 R Uw L' B2 U2 Rw' Uw2 B2 Rw' F' D Uw U2 Fw2 Uw B2 R2 Fw R' D U2 B R2 B' Fw F' L' Rw2 D2 Rw2 Uw2 U'
*5. *Dw R Uw' F2 Lw2 B' D Lw Dw' L' Lw' F Lw Rw' D2 Dw' Fw2 U Rw2 D' Rw2 Dw' R2 Fw' Rw2 B R D U B2 Rw2 Fw' D R2 U2 Rw2 Bw2 F' L D U F L' Bw2 Fw D' L' Lw Fw Uw' U L D' R' D' Lw' B Bw' D' B

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=5,d=6 / dUdU u=-4,d=6 / ddUU u=6,d=-3 / UdUd u=5,d=2 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=0 / ddUd
*2. *UUdd u=-1,d=-3 / dUdU u=1,d=-4 / ddUU u=1,d=6 / UdUd u=-3,d=1 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-2 / UdUd
*3. *UUdd u=4,d=5 / dUdU u=-2,d=6 / ddUU u=-4,d=2 / UdUd u=-1,d=-4 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=2 / UUdd
*4. *UUdd u=6,d=-3 / dUdU u=-2,d=-2 / ddUU u=6,d=3 / UdUd u=-2,d=5 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-1 / UdUd
*5. *UUdd u=-3,d=3 / dUdU u=-4,d=-4 / ddUU u=-2,d=4 / UdUd u=-3,d=-2 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-5 / UUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U B L' B' R L' U B' U l u
*2. *U R' U R L R B' L l r' b
*3. *R' L R' L B L' U' l' b
*4. *U L R L U B R L R l' r b' u
*5. *L R' B L R L B' U' l r' b

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-5, -5) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (3, 0) / (-5, 2) / (0, -2) / (-4, -5) / (4, 0) / (6, 0) /
*2. *(0, -1) / (4, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 1) / (3, 6) / (0, -2)
*3. *(3, -4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, -4) / (0, -1)
*4. *(-2, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-5, -5) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 3) / (-3, -3) / (0, 1) / (0, 4) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0)
*5. *(3, 2) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 4) / (-1, -4) / (0, -2) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (-2, 0) / (6, 4) / (6, 0) /

*Skewb*
*1. *U D R' D' U D' U' L' U D' U'
*2. *U' R L R L' D' U D U' D' U'
*3. *L R U' L D' R' D U L' D' U'
*4. *D' R' U L' R' D R D' R D' U'
*5. *L D L' D U' L D L U' D' U'


----------



## pyr14 (Oct 7, 2015)

2x2: 8.18, 7.06, 4.02, 4.77, 5.57 (ao5 = 5.80)
5x5: 2:33.61, 2:09.34, 2:45.61, 2:26.62, 2:18.85 (ao5 = 2:26.36)
pyraminx: 5.81, 4.99, 5.43, 5.36, 5.87 (ao5 = 5.53), wish i can get this at a comp
clock: 13.58, 13.22, DNF, 13.20, 12.82 (ao5 = 13.33) i wait for a day where clock is hosted near me....


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Oct 7, 2015)

*2x2:* (10.33), (6.72), 7.54, 8.87, 6.81 -> *7.74*
*3x3:* 23.03, 20.09, 21.02, (19.59), (28.71) -> *21.38*
*4x4:* (1:17.99), 1:17.81, 1:11.62, (1:07.47), 1:16.22 -> *1:15.22*
*234relay:* *1:49.72*
*Mega:* (2:12.87), (1:59.24), 2:07.29, 2:00.78, 2:11.97 -> *2:06.68*


----------



## Berd (Oct 8, 2015)

MBLD: 8/9 40:06 

Eh.


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 9, 2015)

*2X2X2:* 10.42 (7.85) (10.75) 8.36 8.06 = *8.95*
*3X3X3:* (19.47) 18.75 18.40 18.41 (17.98) =* 18.52*
*4X4X4:* 1:48.88 (1:50.26) 1:49.14 1:49.70 (1:43.14) =* 1:49.24*
*5X5X5:* (5:42.64) 4:56.46 5:03.48 (4:05.84) 5:00.01 = *4:59.98*


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 9, 2015)

222 7.66, (5.47), 5.48, 5.79, (8.31) = 6.31
333 (19.21), 17.67, (15.76), 17.58, 15.79 = 17.01
444 1:04.78, (1:12.43), 1:07.36, 1:08.80, (1:01.99) = 1:06.98
555 (1:42.33), 2:00.08, (2:13.46), 2:03.72, 2:08.98 = 2:04.26
666 (3:24.93), 4:03.71, 3:47.08, 3:50.94, (4:08.99) = 3:53.91
777 6:08.57, 6:08.14, (6:48.03), 6:19.67, (5:56.50) = 6:12.12
Megaminx (3;07.08), (3:20.58), 3:11.69, 3:09.42, 3:18.03 = 3:13.05 [core in my dayan is semi-broken]
Pyraminx 7.43, (11.81), 8.51+, 9.47, (6.70) = 8.47 [7.87 w/ out the +2] 
Skewb (16.24), 13.17, (9.05), 10.94, 11.49 = 11.86
Square-1 2:10.52, DNF, 1:09.90, 1:26.31, 1:40.03 = 1:45.62 [PB, but stupid DNF]
OH 1:16.67, 1:06.91, (1:25.40), (59.36), 1:10.85 = 1:11.48
2-4 1:45.27
2-5 3:42.89
FMC 49

L2 B' R B R' F2 R' U2 R F' U' F [2X2X3] L U L' B R' U' R [EO] y U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R' U' R' U' R U2 R' U R 
[F2L] y U R U R' F' R U R' U'R' F R2 U' R' [LL (J-Perm OLL skip)]

.


----------



## Dene (Oct 10, 2015)

*3x3:* (11.74), 14.21, 13.93, (16.89), 13.56 = 13.90
*4x4:* 53.92, (51.47), (1:00.35), 56.97, 55.93 = 55.61
*5x5:* (1:50.12), 1:20.60, 1:40.38, (1:20.51), 1:24.84 = 1:28.61
*6x6:* (3:07.69), 3:02.28, (2:42.57), 2:59.53, 2:46.33 = 2:56.05
*7x7:* 4:18.54, (4:53.69), (4:09.87), 4:39.32, 4:17.66 = 4:25.17
*OH:* 26.73, 27.67, (34.68), 31.96, (23.50) = 28.79
*Megaminx:* (1:57.58), 2:00.94, 2:03.90, (2:21.99), 2:08.57 = 2:04.47

lolwut


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 11, 2015)

2x2: 7.59, 5.07, 7.47, 5.66, 7.87= 6.91
3x3: 15.89, 19.40, 16.80, 17.86, 15.02= 16.85
4x4: 1:09.62, 1:02.09, 56.03, 1:07.42, 57.90= 1:02.47
OH: 28.64, 25.72, 30.52, 35.40, 27.60= 28.92
2-4: 1:26.60
2-5: 3:37.85
scramble match: 3:13.74, 1:53.17, 2:45.77, 2:08.82, 3:03.71= 2:39.10


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 14, 2015)

Results week 41: congrats to qaz, Cale and FaLoL

*2x2x2*(22)

 3.10 cuberkid10
 3.65 Isaac Lai
 3.83 qaz
 4.22 pantu2000
 4.33 JustinTimeCuber
 4.59 SuperDuperCuber
 4.89 Cale S
 4.93 FaLoL
 5.70 CyanSandwich
 5.72 connorlacrosse
 5.80 pyr14
 6.31 Ordway Persyn
 6.83 evileli
 6.91 joshsailscga
 7.22 h2f
 7.54 Schmidt
 7.74 Sergeant Baboon
 7.93 Kenneth Svendson
 8.95 MarcelP
 11.05 arbivara
 13.68 MatsBergsten
 15.26 ronaldm
*3x3x3 *(27)

 8.69 DanpHan
 10.41 cuberkid10
 11.88 Isaac Lai
 11.91 Sessinator
 12.35 JustinTimeCuber
 13.31 pantu2000
 13.37 FaLoL
 13.38 qaz
 13.55 Raptor56
 13.90 Dene
 14.63 Cale S
 16.54 Kenneth Svendson
 16.85 joshsailscga
 17.01 Ordway Persyn
 17.11 evileli
 17.31 fourthreesix
 17.51 CyanSandwich
 18.52 MarcelP
 21.38 Sergeant Baboon
 21.98 Schmidt
 23.65 MylesRaoWilliam
 24.72 Bubbagrub
 25.11 connorlacrosse
 25.62 SuperDuperCuber
 32.56 arbivara
 34.25 ronaldm
 36.91 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(16)

 44.12 FaLoL
 44.12 cuberkid10
 47.19 qaz
 55.61 Dene
 1:00.20 Cale S
 1:02.47 joshsailscga
 1:06.98 Ordway Persyn
 1:08.16 CyanSandwich
 1:11.02 Kenneth Svendson
 1:12.79 JustinTimeCuber
 1:15.22 Sergeant Baboon
 1:16.71 evileli
 1:49.24 MarcelP
 1:53.04 Bubbagrub
 1:59.76 MatsBergsten
 2:11.36 connorlacrosse
*5x5x5*(13)

 1:21.39 FaLoL
 1:28.61 Dene
 1:30.12 qaz
 1:36.59 cuberkid10
 1:44.72 Cale S
 1:45.59 Raptor56
 2:04.26 Ordway Persyn
 2:26.36 pyr14
 2:28.44 evileli
 2:33.04 Kenneth Svendson
 2:36.47 JustinTimeCuber
 4:59.98 MarcelP
 8:04.74 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(6)

 2:33.68 FaLoL
 2:53.31 qaz
 2:56.05 Dene
 3:53.91 Ordway Persyn
 4:48.56 Kenneth Svendson
 5:22.01 CyanSandwich
*7x7x7*(4)

 4:11.97 FaLoL
 4:25.17 Dene
 6:12.13 Ordway Persyn
 7:39.51 Kenneth Svendson
*3x3 one handed*(12)

 23.88 cuberkid10
 24.07 qaz
 26.59 FaLoL
 28.15 Isaac Lai
 28.79 Dene
 28.92 joshsailscga
 36.74 fourthreesix
 38.08 Kenneth Svendson
 40.95 Cale S
 43.98 Bubbagrub
 1:03.69 arbivara
 1:11.48 Ordway Persyn
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:00.73 qaz
 1:01.91 Cale S
 1:18.82 Kenneth Svendson
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(2)

 29.92 MatsBergsten
 38.16 h2f
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(5)

 34.21 Sessinator
 1:29.10 fourthreesix
 1:50.19 MatsBergsten
 2:03.87 h2f
 DNF qaz
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

15:55.59 MatsBergsten
 DNF Cale S
 DNF qaz
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

22:34.81 CyanSandwich
*3x3 Multi blind*(2)

8/9 (40:06)  Berd
7/13 (60:00)  MatsBergsten
*3x3 Match the scramble*(2)

 2:39.43 joshsailscga
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(9)

 1:02.04 cuberkid10
 1:08.23 qaz
 1:26.60 joshsailscga
 1:37.80 Kenneth Svendson
 1:39.97 JustinTimeCuber
 1:45.27 Ordway Persyn
 1:49.72 Sergeant Baboon
 3:11.03 connorlacrosse
 4:03.69 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(5)

 2:38.28 cuberkid10
 3:03.40 qaz
 3:37.85 joshsailscga
 3:42.89 Ordway Persyn
 3:59.52 Kenneth Svendson
*Magic*(1)

 3.84 SuperDuperCuber
*Skewb*(10)

 3.18 Cale S
 3.61 Isaac Lai
 5.60 pantu2000
 6.24 cuberkid10
 6.48 qaz
 6.94 connorlacrosse
 9.66 FaLoL
 10.90 JustinTimeCuber
 11.87 Ordway Persyn
 28.25 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(4)

 8.72 qaz
 13.33 pyr14
 15.25 Kenneth Svendson
 31.37 arbivara
*Pyraminx*(15)

 3.89 Isaac Lai
 5.53 pyr14
 6.18 Cale S
 6.37 SuperDuperCuber
 7.07 pantu2000
 7.78 qaz
 7.93 JustinTimeCuber
 8.47 Ordway Persyn
 8.76 FaLoL
 8.85 KubeRush
 11.25 CyanSandwich
 11.71 connorlacrosse
 12.39 Kenneth Svendson
 13.63 Schmidt
 22.02 ronaldm
*Megaminx*(5)

 1:31.57 FaLoL
 2:04.47 Dene
 2:06.68 Sergeant Baboon
 3:14.26 Ordway Persyn
 8:40.43 MatsBergsten
*Square-1*(3)

 14.79 Raptor56
 26.41 Cale S
 1:45.62 Ordway Persyn
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(10)

24 Cale S
25 Raptor56
26 Mark Boyanowski
26 okayama
27 not_kevin
29 Attila
34 CyanSandwich
34 ichcubegern
49 arbivara
49 Ordway Persyn

*Contest results*

161 qaz
144 Cale S
139 FaLoL
130 cuberkid10
126 Ordway Persyn
98 MatsBergsten
98 Kenneth Svendson
95 Dene
91 Isaac Lai
87 JustinTimeCuber
85 CyanSandwich
76 joshsailscga
68 pantu2000
61 Raptor56
47 evileli
46 pyr14
44 connorlacrosse
42 Sergeant Baboon
42 SuperDuperCuber
37 Sessinator
34 MarcelP
34 fourthreesix
32 arbivara
30 DanpHan
24 Schmidt
23 Berd
23 Bubbagrub
21 h2f
18 okayama
18 Mark Boyanowski
16 not_kevin
15 Attila
14 ichcubegern
11 ronaldm
10 MylesRaoWilliam
8 KubeRush


----------

